# sand



## bigal12 (25 Jan 2012)

so am looking to get more natural coloured sand but my local outside inside aquatics in haddington charges £23 ish for a 25kg bag. so looking for a cheaper option online if anyone knows of anywhere.............

also was searching on google and seen that some people use kids play sand, is it fish safe?

tryed searching for an existing thead but couldnt find one.

any help would be grate


----------



## GHNelson (25 Jan 2012)

Hi
Play-sand is okay for aquariums...BQ sell it I think...or garden centres.
hoggie


----------



## Gill (25 Jan 2012)

Also you can get Play Sand from Argos.


----------



## bigal12 (25 Jan 2012)

Cheers hogan an gill

Seen it at Argos 4.99 for 20 or 25kg bag

Would I need to run boiling water over it to kill bacteria or would running it under the tap b ok


----------



## Gill (25 Jan 2012)

Run Under a Tap in a bucket to clear the dust is Fine. What I have done in the past with Playsand.


----------



## bigal12 (25 Jan 2012)

sweet cheers gill

just found 30kg for £6 at tesco. now thats cheap


----------

